# need part#14935-54u04



## kodiakman12 (Jul 31, 2005)

I would love to know were people are getting this part for $40.I can't find it 
for less than $100.I know this is whats wrong with my car but I would love to 
to find the part.Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

kodiakman12 said:


> I would love to know were people are getting this part for $40.I can't find it
> for less than $100.I know this is whats wrong with my car but I would love to
> to find the part.Thanks for all the help.


can you just say what the part is? i have no idea by looking at the part number what the part is.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

The official name for the valve is the "evaporative control valve" (Nissan part #14935-54U04)


----------

